# Monarch Plus Debonair Volume Spacer Tuning for Heavier Riders



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm at 240lbs riding weight, and I'm having trouble getting my sag correct on my Monarch Plus Debonair without going to the max PSI of the shock. 

I'm thinking I may need to run the maximum number of volume spacers in positive chamber of the Debonair, which would be 8 for my length shock. 

Anyone else running a Monarch Debonair that can chime in?


----------



## BigRa (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm interested as well, I'm about 238 - 240lb on a 15 Giant Reign with debonair and i also have to run near max pressure to get correct sag, does running the spacers mean you can drop the pressure for correct sag or do they just ramp things up at the end stroke?

I'm not bottoming out the shock much yet but i do every so often, so i don't want to make the shock to firm and lose ride-ability as i think the ramp up is just right at the moment i just really hate having to run MAX pressure and risk blowing things out.


----------



## MarinCRO (Jul 31, 2013)

The force you are excerting is the same regardless of volume in the air chamber, so the pressure is going to be similar.
Volume reducers increase ramp up at the second half of travel so they are good solution if you bottom out often or go through second half of the travel easily.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry to hijack but do you guys know where to find these reducer bands for the debonair? I'm gonna need to experiment with some bands to increase progressiveness but I'm having a really hard time finding them, they are all over the place in germany but doesn't seem to be available anywhere in the US!


----------

